# Historical Fiction



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I love historical fiction anyone want to share their favorite books in this genre?

Here are mine not all available on K unfortunately.



















I am still reading this one but it's great



I did like The Red Tent but it kinda just lost my interest once they went to Egypt. I think Sarah by Marek Halter is a much better book in this vein though.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

The Persian Boy (Alexander the Great)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I loved the Horatio Hornblower series (by C. S. Forster) which I read much of (but not all) in my high school/college years, but it does not appear that any of them are on Kindle.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I haven't read this (it's on my TBR pile) so I can't comment on whether it is good or not, but it got great reviews on Amazon and is about a subject that you don't often see covered in historical fiction. This book is the first of a trilogy about Genghis Khan.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I found this for my kindle while I was clicking on a bio of Mary Lincoln that just isn't coming out for kindle. It's written in the first person by Mary Lincoln while she is in the sanitarium after her son checks her in. It goes with the premise that she was not insane. I have started it just to get a flavor and like it a lot, but I'm currently reading other books, so it may be a while before I read the whole thing.

Marti


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You won't go wrong with any of these. They are all 5 stars reads, imho.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

This is about the roman invasion of Gaul, but tells it from the point of view of the Gaul, I found it extremely interesting because usually you just hear about the roman side of things.

Thankyou for starting this thread, big historical fiction fan....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two of our KindleBoards authors. I have read both of these and they were very good:

 

L


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I loved the Horatio Hornblower series (by C. S. Forster) which I read much of (but not all) in my high school/college years, but it does not appear that any of them are on Kindle.


Yeah I know! I requested them though!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm about halfway through reading this book and it's terrific! IMHO, it's a steal at $1.59. Highly recommended.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two more books I have read and enjoyed. Do you get the feeling I read quite a bit of historical fiction? LOL


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I second .

Some recent favorites of mine:  -Josephine Bonaparte trilogy,
 and 

and 

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> and
> N


Those are my favorite PG books.

Sharon Kay Penman is always good. I really want to read this one which is available for Kindle.



It looks like her Llewelyn trilogy is also available, now. I've read that in dtb and it's excellent.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I found this for my kindle while I was clicking on a bio of Mary Lincoln that just isn't coming out for kindle. It's written in the first person by Mary Lincoln while she is in the sanitarium after her son checks her in. It goes with the premise that she was not insane. I have started it just to get a flavor and like it a lot, but I'm currently reading other books, so it may be a while before I read the whole thing.
> 
> Marti


This one sounds good.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have these books on my Kindle to read.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I ordered the above-mentioned DRINKWATER after clicking on the link here.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

worktolive said:


> I haven't read this (it's on my TBR pile) so I can't comment on whether it is good or not, but it got great reviews on Amazon and is about a subject that you don't often see covered in historical fiction. This book is the first of a trilogy about Genghis Khan.


I have read it and the other two books of this trilogy and really enjoyed them.

patrisha


----------



## Levin (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,
I am searching a *new epic and/or historical novel* (not the classic that I have already read).

I prefer stories set during the war time (ACW, WWI, WWII, Napoleonic period...) but these parameters are not binding.

Someone can help me?

Levin


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have another thread on historical fiction. I am going to merge this question with that thread. Lots of good suggestions on that thread and I am sure others will chime in.

L


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Levin said:


> Hi,
> I am searching a *new epic and/or historical novel* (not the classic that I have already read).
> 
> I prefer stories set during the war time (ACW, WWI, WWII, Napoleonic period...) but these parameters are not binding.
> ...


Hello and Welcome Aboard, Levin!









Congratulations on your first post! Woot-Woot!









I highly recommend this book, Gone For a Soldier, from one of our own resident authors, Jeffry Hepple, otherwise known as Jeff. It is 800 pages and they do go by quickly as it is a reviting story.

It's nice to meet you,

Sailor

Gone For a Soldier


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Let us not forget the incredible two-volume Treasure of La Malinche by the aforementioned Jeff Hepple:



and



Exciting novelization of the conquest of Montezuma by Cortes and linking to modern day events.

Just sayin....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Keeping in the mode of authors here on KB,
there is the delightful A.D. 62: Pompeii, a novel by Rebecca East



Just sayin.....


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I love historical fiction. It's been a favorite genre of mine for years. We seriously need to campaign for longer days, though. I cannot possibly get through all the books I want to read! LOL

_The Red Tent_ was one of my favorites. I read it a while back for a book club I belonged to and found it very interesting.

Another book I enjoyed was:


I didn't read 


but I plan to eventually.

EllenR


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I know the Outlander series could go without saying here on KB's, but I felt guilty that it hadn't been posted. This series covers the last Scottish uprising against the English, through the beginning of the American Revolution.


----------



## PenskeFile (Jun 16, 2009)

I am a _*HUGE*_ fan of the _Flashman_ series of books by George MacDonald Fraser.

In the 1960's, Fraser took the character of Flashman from the 1850's book _Tom Brown's Schooldays_ and envisioned the life of Harry Flashman following the events of the original book. Flashman turns out to be the ultimate Victorian Anti-Hero and plays a part in almost all of the key events of the Britsh Empire throughout the latter half of the 19th century.

Meticulously researched and well-written - simply brilliant! I learn new things every time I pick one up and I thought I knew history pretty well.

I just finished the first volume of Neal Stephenson's Baroque Cycle, which is titled _Quicksilver _ and I'm currently reading Vol. II _The Confusion_. These are also great examples of well-researched historical fiction, set at the dawn of the Enlightenment.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, I forgot about Follett's World Without End and Pillars of the Earth... read both this spring and couldn't put them down!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I was going to suggest some historical _non_fiction that I found every bit as engaging as any historical fiction (maybe more so since it is, in fact, nonfiction), but it's not (yet) available on Kindle.  If you're in the market for a good DTB, though, I'd highly recommend it:



(This is by the man who supposedly was the inspiration for the Steve McQueen character in "The Great Escape".)


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Colleen McCullough's series about Rome and Caesar are terrific.  Highly recommend them.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

docjered said:


> Oh, I forgot about Follett's World Without End and Pillars of the Earth... read both this spring and couldn't put them down!!


Thanks for posting that I'm looking for something to read and love the time periods these are set.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

docjered said:


> Oh, I forgot about Follett's World Without End and Pillars of the Earth... read both this spring and couldn't put them down!!


I have Pillars of the Earth on my Kindle. I need to try and read it soon.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

If you want we can try a book club for it? I want to read it too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> If you want we can try a book club for it? I want to read it too.


We could do that. I really want to read it. The only thing is I am in school online. So I hope I could keep up. Maybe we could get some other people who want to read it too. If it is just the two of us that would be okay too. When would you want to read it?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Maybe we should start a separate thread for it and see if anyone else is interested?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I suggest you PM Betsy about setting up a book club board.  She kinda keeps track of the 'official' book club schedule.  You also might start a new thread with a Poll to see how many are interested.  Of course, there can also be an informal "club" just by virtue of discussing the book as a whole in a thread here.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Or you can schedule a time to be in chat and others can join if they'd like.
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I just did thanks Ann LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

.99

Found this author's post on the "So, What are you Reading" thread. I thought I'd post it here.
deb


----------

